# I hate ghost shrimp!!



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm never getting another ghost shrimp. I looked at my tank and one was eating my betta's tail... he was swimming around and with the shrimp attached. I'm so mad! I'm giving the ones I have to a friend with a bigger tank and goldfish. Ugh.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww... poor guy. I guess it depends on the betta AND ghost shrimps personality. All 6 of mine get along with my betta and danios just swimmingly. :/


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I didn't know ghost shrimp would do that, are you sure it's not a poser ghost shrimp? haha

I'm sorry.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a ghost shrimp do that to my one fish as well...of course it died a few days later..the shrimp..I only have 1 left in my tank..but he is a peaceful guy.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

I made a thead about the same thing a while back.


----------



## Byte (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay so I literally 5 minutes ago dumped 2 little Ghost Shrimp into my tank with my Betta. I should have seen this coming regarding the reaction to the Golden Mystery Snail (they're friends now!) But he started chasing the largest around the tank. The other was smart and quietly sat there on the floor of the tank. At one point I thought the one being chased was dead as I found him on top of some Duckweed, after shimmying him back into the water with a little jolt from him he sank back down to the bottom. They're still playing chase though whilst the other sits and watches

I set up a little hidey hole for them where my fish can't reach into but they've yet to discover it I suppose

I hope I don't ever find one clamping down on my fish's tail :redmad:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Those are not proper ghost shrimp. If any supposed ghost shrimp is attacking your fish, it is not a ghost shrimp, but a macrobrachium shrimp, which are much more aggressive. Most macrobrachium shrimp get large (sometimes over a foot) and have very long claws. They will kill anything, and some look very much like ghost shrimp when young. Can yo get any pictures? If they are macrobrachium they will kill your friends goldfish.


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I've heard about those. He chased them around when I first got the shrimp then he got use to them. I noticed his fins were looking scraggly and I thought it was fin rot! 
I dont have a picture clear enough of them. They had red dots on the ends of their tails and on one of their hands in the front (the main claw, I dont know what its called). Petsmart needs to let people know this stuff!!


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I've heard about those. He chased them around when I first got the shrimp then he got use to them. I noticed his fins were looking scraggly and I thought it was fin rot! 
I dont have a picture clear enough of them. They had red dots on the ends of their tails and on one of their hands in the front (the main claw, I dont know what its called). Petsmart needs to let people know this stuff!!


----------



## Byte (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, phew. No red dots on mine and I didn't purchase from cruddy Petsmart. Everyone's settled now in my tank

I hope your fish is okay thatgirl


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine had dots on their tails as well. Damn you Petsmart.


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

He's been acting normal since I took the shrimps out. I guess I'll see in time and once his fins grow some. Thanks!


----------



## Byte (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I guess they can look a little red *examines picture*


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

GHost shrimp have red on their tails, but if it has red on it's claws it probably is a macrobrachium.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I believe I had a true ghost shrimp...I even made a picture post on the forum here to ask...mine still went after my fish though...
/o:


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe they attack bettas when there isn't enough food for them to eat? Were you feeding them anything or just letting them clean up after the betta? My ghost shrimp never attacked my fish, but I fed them bottom feeder pellets...

From my experience, Petsmart does not buy or sell "macrobrachium shrimp" (aka crayfish) so I think it would be difficult for them to sell you the wrong shrimp... IMO...


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Maybe they attack bettas when there isn't enough food for them to eat? Were you feeding them anything or just letting them clean up after the betta? My ghost shrimp never attacked my fish, but I fed them bottom feeder pellets...
> 
> From my experience, Petsmart does not buy or sell "macrobrachium shrimp" (aka crayfish) so I think it would be difficult for them to sell you the wrong shrimp... IMO...


Macrobrachium crayfish are quite different from crayfish. They are true shrimp, and have much longer claws. Not many petstores sell macrobrachium shrimp, though they can accidentally get in shipments. They may have been very close to starving to death. Try feeding them and they won't attack your betta. They aren't scavengers only, like darkmoon said, they need extra food.


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I would let pellets soak in water then let them sink for them to eat. And I could see that their stomachs had food in them. :/


----------

